

Ask HN: Review my startup: buriedTV - spulec
http://buried.tv/

======
steamer25
Interesting... There is a bit of value in not having to find and program your
own content (e.g., Radio DJ vs. MP3). On the other hand, there are already a
bunch of services that handle this in a more general sense (HN, Reddit, Digg,
etc.) and specifically for video (YouTube, etc.).

Your differentiation seems to be that you're planning a constant stream that
doesn't require the interaction of an on-demand approach. Without interaction,
I imagine it'd be difficult to solicit votes.

If it were me, I'd try to get the streaming idea going by aggregating content
and popularity data from the various existing services.

~~~
spulec
The on-demand approach is not completely eliminated. Users can still watch
episodes of previously broadcast shows. I'm hoping that the show owners will
be out there encouraging voters. I also thought that some statistics displayed
to the user could encourage voting(consecutive weeks voting, total shows voted
for, etc.)

------
JshWright
I don't trust the rest of humanity enough to make this worthwhile for me.

~~~
spulec
The long-term plan would be to have multiple channels, with at least one that
would presumably fit your interests.

------
spulec
This is something I've been working on for a week or so. There is very little
content. Any feedback would be appreciated.

It was somewhat inspired by YCRFS 4.

